# Blue or Red?



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Blue. It is a pretty special and rare colour(pigment wise).


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

Blu is best team


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

I voted blue but black is better than both of them combined.


----------



## MyINFPMind (Jan 7, 2018)

Cobalt blue is one of my absolute favorite colors, I love all darker blue tones. I like a few lighter tones but my preference is the darker tones.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I love blue. Dark blue's a chill colour.


----------

